# Trailer Setup Question



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

Just wondering if any of you guys have had problems hanging your 6 slot bags. Do you just hang them off the shoulder strap? Ever had the strap or buckles break while going down the road? I just bought my first trailer today and am thinking about how I want it set up. I would like to hang the bags, but thought I might want to put a shelf under them to support the weight. I want to make the shelving easily removed so I can throw an atv in there for deer season.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## honkstopper (Dec 23, 2007)

hang em


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

I decided just to set the bags on the floor. I put a big shelf across the middle that I can set all of the layout blinds on without having to tear them down. I also put 2 shelves in the front where the V is.


----------



## LochMInWaterfowl (Jul 11, 2009)

We hang some and put some on the floor


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

All Dakotas here.


----------

